# On the Sp0t With LanCaster



## craftyandy (Jun 29, 2012)

VIDEO LINK: http://blip.tv/RottenEggCreations/on-the-sp0t-with-lancaster-6230065
WEBSITE LINK:http://rotteneggcreations.blogspot.com/2012/06/nashoba-and-i-craftyandy-did-nearly-two.html

Nashoba and I (CraftyAndy) did nearly two dozen interviews with artists and performers during this yearâ€™s Anthrocon 2012. There will be a new interview posted daily. We kept them short and sweet showcasing and promoting many artists latest work. See more interviews, convention coverage, and much more at www.RottenEggCreations.Blogspot.com Or www.RottenEggCreations.blip.tv Our next convention right now is Furlaxation featuring guest of honors Uncle Kage and Yappy fox. More info can be found here www.Furlaxation.org First off we start with one that actually took place during Furry Connection North this year Lancaster who can be found here. http://jkoetje.blogspot.com/ and here http://www.furaffinity.net/user/lancaster


----------



## Smelge (Jun 29, 2012)

Jesus christ, it's you again advertising your shitty blog.

Why don't you pay for some advertising instead of spamming this shit across the forums.


----------



## Aden (Jun 29, 2012)

Moved to links forum


----------



## craftyandy (Jul 6, 2012)

Smelge said:


> Jesus christ, it's you again advertising your shitty blog.
> 
> Why don't you pay for some advertising instead of spamming this shit across the forums.



Right, why post a link to a furry related video on a furry website forum. Deal with it.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 6, 2012)

Because the only time you come to this furry website forum is when you have an article to advertise on your site. You don't join in, contribute or do anything other than use it as somewhere to get free advertising.

I'd be willing to bet you get ad revenue off of people visiting your blog, meaning you are only here for a quick and easy buck without actually having to pay for advertising.

If your blog is good enough, people would spread it naturally. It isn't being spread, so it can't be that good.


----------



## craftyandy (Jul 7, 2012)

Smelge said:


> Because the only time you come to this furry website forum is when you have an article to advertise on your site. You don't join in, contribute or do anything other than use it as somewhere to get free advertising.
> 
> I'd be willing to bet you get ad revenue off of people visiting your blog, meaning you are only here for a quick and easy buck without actually having to pay for advertising.
> 
> If your blog is good enough, people would spread it naturally. It isn't being spread, so it can't be that good.



And is it that the only time you come on here is to berate another persons hard and dedicated work? Sounds like you are at a crossroads kid. So my measly money I make from adds is a quick buck, compared to the tens to hundreds of hours I spend video editing and filming for the fandom? Funny how someone like you cant see community service even if it slapped you in the face with a one ton anvil. Why dont you watch the interview of the artist, and see her work, verses coming on here to attack me? And yes I do make money by people watching my videos on blip, and youtube. But assuming that is why I make my videos is more of an insult on my work than anything else. It is sad that you are here posting actually. Sad because you have absolutely no idea how much work goes into making these videos. I don't have to make these videos, but seem to think you know everything and therefore have the gonads to be such a big man and berate me on a web forum. LOL 

When you have to do commission work that is necessary as part of your income, or when you do over 100 hours in video editing so that the fandom has another video up of the conventions and large meets, then you can come back and have a relevant comment. But you do do neither. Instead you waste time coming on here and posting your drivel. Its fine though, because people like you make me laugh. When I look at my fans who come up to me at conventions and compliment me about my work, I think about people like you who are losing so poorly, while I am happily Winning. So I will just keep on winning while you have figure out your life.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 7, 2012)

Funny that. You claim you're doing it for the community, and all that shite, but the only time you seem to interact with the community is to drum up views for your blog.

And interesting that. You're automatically assuming that I have nothing better to do than sit around and criticise someone whoring themself out, yet you have absolutely no idea, you're just making up a quick and easy attack in a lame attempt to make me go "oh my god I am worthless might as well kill myself".

Right, hundreds of hours of video editing, right? You're not adding SFX to any of it. It's a camera interviewing someone. It takes a couple of hours per piece, not hundreds. If it's taking you that long, you're doing something wrong.


----------



## craftyandy (Jul 7, 2012)

Smelge said:


> Funny that. You claim you're doing it for the community, and all that shite, but the only time you seem to interact with the community is to drum up views for your blog.
> 
> And interesting that. You're automatically assuming that I have nothing better to do than sit around and criticise someone whoring themself out, yet you have absolutely no idea, you're just making up a quick and easy attack in a lame attempt to make me go "oh my god I am worthless might as well kill myself".
> 
> Right, hundreds of hours of video editing, right? You're not adding SFX to any of it. It's a camera interviewing someone. It takes a couple of hours per piece, not hundreds. If it's taking you that long, you're doing something wrong.



So, mr. I am god, should a person who does artwork not post it anywhere on a forum so people are aware? Whoring myself out? LOL. Nice one kid, did you get that from from the 12 year olds in your class? And you really have nothing better to do because you are back on here trying to berate me. Its funny really. Keep it up, you only make yourself look that much more mature. And as for hundreds of hours? Yes with with over 12 hours of video capture to do proper video editing with some of the clips is about one hour of processing for every minute of footage. You have absolutely no idea, but again, you are a know it all so congratulations. Promotion of ones video work that they spend a huge amount of the time on, while working two jobs in between is minute. Also posting my work on four sites outside of the blog sites is whoring? Yeah... It is ok though, because quite a few Americans are terrible at math. 

Also congrats on just telling everyone how worthless your life is. But that is also ok, because the fandom and community needs people like you as an example of what not to be like. But alas, you have absolutly no idea how much work goes into things like this. I even wonder how you would fare if someone where to give you an exam on Adobe Premiere. Honestly though, you are simply a jealous kid who wishes you were me. I pity you I really do. Maybe if you dropped the attitude, spent a few weeks with a psychologist they might be able to work out those anger, and inferiority issues you have. *Pats* dont worry kid, it gets better. At least it does for those who dont spend their entire lives on a forum. You also like to use the words "quick and easy" alot. Do have anything else you want to confess while you are at it? 

Well, keep on posting/trolling kid, I will just sit here smiling, laughing at your pathetic comments with my mate. Besides, if you are such a video editing genius why dont you help me out, oh mr. knows everything? Although I will have to put my foot down if every intro is either in crimson red or black. Emo inst my style so just for reference. It's trolls like you who bring humor into my day when my mate is not around. But for the record if you are going to troll, at least spell the word "shit" correctly. "Shite" is such a juvenile way to spell "shit." Happy trolling kid, and remember keep on commenting, while I keep winning. Bye!


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 8, 2012)

craftyandy said:


> So, mr. I am god, should a person who does artwork not post it anywhere on a forum so people are aware? Whoring myself out? LOL. Nice one kid, did you get that from from the 12 year olds in your class? And you really have nothing better to do because you are back on here trying to berate me. Its funny really. Keep it up, you only make yourself look that much more mature. And as for hundreds of hours? Yes with with over 12 hours of video capture to do proper video editing with some of the clips is about one hour of processing for every minute of footage. You have absolutely no idea, but again, you are a know it all so congratulations. Promotion of ones video work that they spend a huge amount of the time on, while working two jobs in between is minute. Also posting my work on four sites outside of the blog sites is whoring? Yeah... It is ok though, because quite a few Americans are terrible at math.
> 
> Also congrats on just telling everyone how worthless your life is. But that is also ok, because the fandom and community needs people like you as an example of what not to be like. But alas, you have absolutly no idea how much work goes into things like this. I even wonder how you would fare if someone where to give you an exam on Adobe Premiere. Honestly though, you are simply a jealous kid who wishes you were me. I pity you I really do. Maybe if you dropped the attitude, spent a few weeks with a psychologist they might be able to work out those anger, and inferiority issues you have. *Pats* dont worry kid, it gets better. At least it does for those who dont spend their entire lives on a forum. You also like to use the words "quick and easy" alot. Do have anything else you want to confess while you are at it?
> 
> Well, keep on posting/trolling kid, I will just sit here smiling, laughing at your pathetic comments with my mate. Besides, if you are such a video editing genius why dont you help me out, oh mr. knows everything? Although I will have to put my foot down if every intro is either in crimson red or black. Emo inst my style so just for reference. It's trolls like you who bring humor into my day when my mate is not around. But for the record if you are going to troll, at least *spell *the word "shit" correctly. "Shite" is such a juvenile way to spell "shit." Happy trolling kid, and remember keep on commenting, while I keep winning. Bye!


I just came across this because I was curious, and...wow.

First note: his replies are ALL shorter than yours, and yet point out obvious logic flaws...also he doesn't berate you, you berate him.
Second: You have a huge ego and it's embarrassing. Get better. Stop acting like you reached the top of the mountain. There is no top.
Third: He's got a point. This is still community, posting your shit to advertise whenever one feels...you may as well just leave.
Finally: Your spelling is atrocious, don't tell his spelling off when you have a long ways to go in that regard.

And my reply is still shorter than yours, didn't even have to troll. I only respect the artist until they show their personality. So good luck with your life.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 8, 2012)

Shite is a British word. You know. England. That place your language came from before you raped it.

And my god. There's no point even trying to start to wade through that clusterfuck of a post. All I can get from it is you seem to think the sun shines out of your cavernous anus, and you seem to be unable to use proper words for other people.

And funny how you insist on mentioning your "mate" so many times. Insecure much?


----------

